# Beware of Exclusive Sales.com Scam



## scottHGVC (Nov 22, 2010)

I just received a call from a company called Exclusive Sales.com.  I was wondering if anyone received any calls from them.  First they stated they were from Hilton and that they would sell your timeshare in Hotels where people would pay top dollar for timeshares.  They refused to give me their corporate name and said that exclusive sales.com was a DBA.  They asked for $1390 upfront for "commission fees" which after reading forums on TUG  I am well aware of this type of scam.  Please if anyone gets a call from this company never pay any upfront fees.  Commissions should be paid only after a sale is made and not before.  If you have a timeshare you would like to sell you should always contact a real estate agent first. Seth from sellingtimeshares.net and Judy from Remax are the two top agents that have a great reputation on our forum.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 22, 2010)

No one should accept anything that anyone says in a cold-call at face value,
including a claim that they are affiliated with a merchant with which you do
business (unless you recognize the caller-ID).  If, by chance, its something
you want to play with, at least ask for a name+number, and offer to get back
to  them. Only a legit operation will agree.


----------



## scottHGVC (Nov 22, 2010)

This is really funny.. Check this out.  On their website is a logo similar to the better business bureau but is called OnlineBusinessBureau.  Here is their link:

http://www.onlinebusinessbureau.com/Companyrating.cfm?Company_ID=1840219

This is another scam website and they list this company as "Recommended".

But when you go to the actual Better Business Bureau Website they list exclusivesales.com as having an "F" rating.  Check out the link:

http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...ng/exclusive-salescom-in-orlando-fl-195818174

Now the real funny part of the story is that if you look for onlinebusinessbureau on the better business website they also give that an "F" Rating! see link below:

http://www.dc.bbb.org/report.html?national=y&compid=194324781

Crazy!!!


----------

